# Barry Dock, S. WALES



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello all, regret not been involved much here.

So much keeps me busy.

Looking for all help.

We look this year to raise much awareness, commencing with a two week exhibition at Barry Dock, Vale of Glamorgan, South Wales. An Exhibition: REMEMBERING THE MERCHANT NAVY MEN OF BARRY 

This will include a tribute to the “Merchant Navy”

Commemorating also the 70th Anniversary of the loss of the “Paddle Steamer Barry” 1941 – 2011

1907 “Her Name Was Barry” 1941
A paddle steamer originally built for, and named after,
the town of Barry, Glamorgan. South Wales.

AT:

“The Gallery”
Art Central
King Square
Barry

Monday 4th July - Saturday 17th July 2011

There will be much, much more occurring, will advise further.

I have been tasked with finding pics and info on half the ships mentioned in the MN Roll of Honour, David Simpson of Barry will attempt the second half.

We would both appreciate every assistance. 

All links to pics and info would be appreciated. I will be looking at those A-K, David from L - Z.

I hope the list is attached both out of interest to all and that you may assist in this project.

All are welcomed to help.

Rather than clog up the works here on site:

Best reply or response may be to: [email protected]

I hope soon to release a new NEWSLETTER, commence further with WALHFMMNF: http://hernamewasss.blogspot.com/ ETC.

The Paddle Steamer Barry was built for the Barry Railway Company's fleet and sailed on May 24, 1907, before leaving the Clyde to begin her pleasure steamer career from Barry and the Bristol Channel.

http://www.barrymerchantseamen.org.u...MSpsBarry.html

More to come ASAP.

All links to info and pics welcomed.

K.


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

*Seems the list was to large to attach.*

If you can help please mail me at:

[email protected]

Thanks Keith.


----------



## keith greenway (Dec 4, 2006)

*Attempt 2*

If the link works, the ships are listed here:

http://www.barrymerchantseamen.org.uk/lost/BMSlost.html

Looking at a mamoth task hence all help appreciated.

Her Name Was Tregenna is a site created as a tribute to Captain William Thomas Care of Barry, Glamorgan, South Wales and the men of one particular ship, though it now carries additional material.

www.ss-tregenna.co.uk

http://www.ss-tregenna.co.uk/

[email protected]

http://hernamewasss.blogspot.com/


----------

